# Breakfast treat.



## eggyg (Dec 11, 2019)

Here’s something you don’t see much of these days. A double yolker. I’d already put one of my eggs in the pan before breaking this one in. Put a smile on my miserable face anyways.


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 11, 2019)

Oh @eggyg I must say I'm rather jealous! I haven't had a double yolker for months! I had a carton of a dozen eggs from aldi where half of them were double yolkers so I haven't done too badly this year, enjoy  xx


----------



## eggyg (Dec 11, 2019)

Kaylz said:


> Oh @eggyg I must say I'm rather jealous! I haven't had a double yolker for months! I had a carton of a dozen eggs from aldi where half of them were double yolkers so I haven't done too badly this year, enjoy  xx


I hadn’t seen a double yolker for years and years until a few months ago when I bought some local eggs ( same as above) and five out of six were double yolkers, must admit thought it was a one off as I believe they X-ray them and take them out. I must admit I feel really full now!


----------



## C&E Guy (Dec 11, 2019)

They're not all they're cracked up to be!


----------



## Robin (Dec 11, 2019)

eggyg said:


> I hadn’t seen a double yolker for years and years until a few months ago when I bought some local eggs ( same as above) and five out of six were double yolkers, must admit thought it was a one off as I believe they X-ray them and take them out. I must admit I feel really full now!


Oh, is that what they do! Waitrose has packs labelled 'double yolks' (at. a premium, no doubt, I've never looked closely) and I wondered how they knew. I haven’t found one in any ‘normal' pack of eggs for years, including those I get from a local farmer.


----------



## AndBreathe (Dec 11, 2019)

eggyg said:


> Here’s something you don’t see much of these days. A double yolker. I’d already put one of my eggs in the pan before breaking this one in. Put a smile on my miserable face anyways.



That's a real yin-yang of eggyness in your pan.


----------



## eggyg (Dec 11, 2019)

AndBreathe said:


> That's a real yin-yang of eggyness in your pan.


It is isn’t it? It may be a sign of better health to come.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 11, 2019)

eggyg said:


> I hadn’t seen a double yolker for years and years until a few months ago when I bought some local eggs ( same as above) and five out of six were double yolkers, must admit thought it was a one off as I believe they X-ray them and take them out. I must admit I feel really full now!


I cant remember the last time I saw a double yolk. We get our eggs from supermarkets  though.


----------



## Ljc (Dec 11, 2019)

Oh wow , lucky you.  I haven’t seen a double yolker for years.


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 11, 2019)

Waitrose are selling boxes of double yolked eggs. They usually come from younger hens with less mature reproductive systems. Free range eggs, it’s about 1 in 1000, though you can breed for double yolks. You can usually tell, the shell is slightly bigger.

They are a pain in the neck making meringues, there’s less egg white to whisk.


----------



## SueEK (Dec 11, 2019)

Don’t remember having a double yoker ever in my life!!


----------



## chaoticcar (Dec 11, 2019)

From my local butcher a box of six eggs had 5double yokers I was most upset when I got to the 6th ! The butcher was very jealous 
  Carol


----------



## AndBreathe (Dec 11, 2019)

eggyg said:


> It is isn’t it? It may be a sign of better health to come.



That'd get my vote.


----------



## C&E Guy (Dec 11, 2019)

AndBreathe said:


> That'd get my vote.



Eggsactly!


----------



## Sally71 (Dec 12, 2019)

SueEK said:


> Don’t remember having a double yoker ever in my life!!


Me neither!


----------

